# Meta SX mit Dämpfer BOS VIP`R 2 ?



## monoid (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich will mir ein 2013er SX Frame holen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem BOS VIP`R Dämpfer?


----------



## Scheissenduro (4. Januar 2014)

oder nem DBair?!

sorry wenn ich mich einfach so einklinke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (4. Januar 2014)

Ein DBAir wird wohl dann des Ausgleichsbehälters nicht passen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Januar 2014)

richtig


----------



## monoid (4. Januar 2014)

ja, Dämpfer mit Piggys passen nicht. Hab nun den aktuellen VIP´r 2.1 drin, ist aber schon defekt, Rebound funzt nicht, lässt sich durchdrehen und hat null Wirkung dabei. Auch waren keine Buchsen für die 10er Achse lieferbar, musste also welche drehen lassen, Huber baut auch keine dünnen Buchsen mehr. Hab mir jetzt nen X-Fusion bestellt, mal schauen


----------



## nullstein (4. Januar 2014)

Sieht auf Bild 1 aber schon recht eng aus.Oder täuscht das?
Ein Bericht vom Xfusion wär super.


----------



## Scheissenduro (5. Januar 2014)

Scheiße! Hab ich mir eigentlich gedacht, dass das knapp wird. Aber das der Bos auch nicht passt nervt, wäre auch meine naheliegendste Überlegng gewesen. Sicher dass es daran liegt, dass es zum Kontakt kommt? Rebound steht halt schon ziemlich weit raus, könnte man da was modifizieren?! Sieht auf der Homepage bei Bos garnicht so schlimm aus...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Januar 2014)

klingt eher so als wäre der rebound einfach so defekt

mir wäre es unten zwischen Kolben und Rahmen zu eng, laut Commencal gibt es Fertigung bedingte Schwankungen bei den Maßen das es nicht bei jeden Rahmen passt ich musst für den RP23 schon am Rahmen schleifen


----------



## monoid (5. Januar 2014)

der Rebound ist einfach defekt, Dämpfer passt problemlos, musst nur entsprechende 10er Buchsen bekommen. Man bleibt auch nicht am Reboundknopf hängen, und ich musste nichts abschleifen oder so, da ist genug Platz zwischen Kolbenstange und Schwinge.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Januar 2014)

ahh, Du hast da auch schon eine Vertiefung am 2013 Rahmen die hat mein 2012 Rahmen nicht.

gut zu wissen


----------



## saschabecker (11. Januar 2014)

Also ich fahre den Vip'R schon die ganze Saison absolut problemfrei. Top Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monoid (26. Februar 2014)

der Vip`R ist wieder zurück. Hab nen neuen bekommen. Hier der X-Fusion als Ersatzlösung. Zwischen den beiden Dämpfern sind Welten! Der BOS ist sehr sensibel, die Druckstufe ist ideal, der Fusion dagegen reagiert nicht so fein und rauschte durch den mittleren Ferderweg und hatte dann ne relat. hohe Endprogression. Der BOS ist der beste AIR Dämpfer den ich bisher hatte, besser wie der Vivid. Wie er natürlich auf längeren Abfahrten funzt weis ich noch nicht. Da war der Vivid ohne Leistungsschwäche (Mega).


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. März 2014)

hab oben gelesen, dass ich für den bos andere buchsen brauch. bekomme ich die auch direkt bei commencal? kann mir da wer helfen bitte?


----------



## monoid (14. März 2014)

weis ich nicht, ob Commencal die hat. Huber macht keine, Problem ist die 10er Schraube, die meisten Buchsen haben 8 mm. Meine hat mir mein Händler aufgedreht. BOS bzw. der Vertrieb stellt sich da etwas blöd an.


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. März 2014)

hm, ok
abgesehen von dem act habe ich gerade erfahren, dass commencal ne modifizierte schwinge baut die pigidämpfer zulässt....
trotzdem danke


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. März 2014)

leer


----------



## dario88 (19. März 2014)

Ist halt die Frage ob das 300€ Wert sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheissenduro (19. März 2014)

Smilingtom. schrieb:


> hm, ok
> abgesehen von dem act habe ich gerade erfahren, dass commencal ne modifizierte schwinge baut die pigidämpfer zulässt....
> trotzdem danke



einfach den support anschreiben, gibts auf anfrage. kost 299€ zusätlich

cheers


----------



## Scheissenduro (6. April 2014)

hey, glaubt ihr dieser monarch+ debonair macht das fahrwerk zu fluschig weil es ja nen eingelenker ist? nicht, dass der federweg dann doch durchrauscht? sprich, könnte der dämpfer das rad zu weich machen?! oder gehts dabei wirklich nur ums ansprechen?


----------



## monoid (6. April 2014)

der Vip´r geht jetzt nochmal zurück zum Service, nach ner Woche ist immer die Lift raus. Ansonsten von der Performance 1A, das beste was ich bisher hatte, besser sogar wie der Vivid Air in meinem alten Helius AM, wenn man das vergleich kann.


----------



## moe69 (17. Mai 2018)

ich hole den thread nochmal aus der Versenkung. Ich bin auch am überlegen mein Meta AM2 (2013) ein Dämpferupgrade zu verpassen. Aktuell ist noch der Fox Float CTD verbaut. Denkt ihr es lohnt sich den BOS VIP r2 einzubauen?


----------

